# ما هى تركيبة الطمى المغربى



## chemist.ahmedfathy (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
أريد منكم مساعدتى فى تركيبة الطمى المغربى , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

الاخ العزيز يوجد موضوع بالمنتدي به الاجابه عن سؤال حضرتك


----------

